# Stainless and Real Damascus Steel



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2010)

It's been a while since I made a pen but I received a chunk of real damascus steel from a good friend, in a trade, so I had to make it.:biggrin:
( Many thanks, sir!!:wink


This has stainless steel trimmings. The 'Before' pic is once it was all turned and polished. I used white wine vinegar to 'etch' the grain back in. 
I believe there are beter chemicals / acids to do this and they give a better contrast, but all the ones I found said that they would also react with the stainless, so vinegar it was. I may put it back in the vinegar overnight, but I do like it the way it is. I 'might' also eventually make a stainless wire clip too.
Hope you like it too and any c&c's welcome:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Totally awesome Skip !!!!!!! This has to be my favorite of everything you've ever done . STUNNING !!!

That said , why a roller ? This would have been perfect as a Fountain pen


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy smokes, glad you didn't miss a beat Skip.  Pen looks outstanding as always!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 11, 2010)

That sir is supper cool!!Well done!!That demascus is beautiful!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Nov 11, 2010)

I like it!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 11, 2010)

DROOL
 
Steven that is one of the sharpest pens I have seen in a long time.  It just scream class.  Too cool.

Did I mention I liked it?


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 11, 2010)

dang that's nice!  like the nib/handle shape.  is the tail slightly flared or is that camera angle?


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is there some thing more descriptive than WOW? If there is then that's what that pen is! I love it and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 11, 2010)

Well done Steve, that is awesome buddy, I have always loved the `grain` pattern of damascus steel. Get a clip on it though, saves it rolling off the desk! :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2010)

That is really nice Steve.

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanks:biggrin: I actually thought that you guys may have found this one a bit boring



ldb2000 said:


> That said , why a roller ? This would have been perfect as a Fountain pen


 
Butch, I wish you hadn't said that!!! Yep, a FP would have looked good



GoodTurns said:


> dang that's nice! like the nib/handle shape. is the tail slightly flared or is that camera angle?


 
Yes Jon, it's flared a bit. In fact only the cap has straight sides as the blank was the same size in the square.

Thanks again:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG......This is simply stunning! Boy, have I missed you!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Nov 11, 2010)

That's pretty much the coolest pen I've ever seen.  I've never seen grain in steel.  Very sharp.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 11, 2010)

The pen is awsome!  The photos, on the other hand are truly amazing!  Trying to get detail on metal is difficult at best, but to gather the detail on Damascus Steel that well is OUCH, tough.  congratulations on a very amazing and beautiful pen as well as the very informative photos.
Charles


----------



## TucsonCyclist (Nov 11, 2010)

One of the coolest things I've seen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 11, 2010)

You are the man Skip.  Real damascus has to be one of the haardest materials to work with from what I've heard.  Its a real beauty.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 11, 2010)

I love it!  I've been unimpressed with the M3 blanks, but the real stuff is beautiful!


----------



## LEAP (Nov 11, 2010)

UH, WOW!

yuu really nailed this one Skippy,
Elegant, Classy, Chic, I can't think of enough superlatives it.


----------



## Padre (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a really, really nice pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is an awesome pen, I think it's far from boring.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 11, 2010)

Speechless!!​


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> You are the man Skip. Real damascus has to be one of the haardest materials to work with from what I've heard. Its a real beauty.


 
Thanks Bruce, but it wasn't that hard to turn. But as it is laminated layers, I struggled to get a nice 'finishing cut' I had to do a load of sanding. 
The chips were tiny, sharp and HOT!!
Threading the cap with a tap was very easy ( threads are 12mm x 1mm ) 
Thanks again:wink:


----------



## dgscott (Nov 11, 2010)

Breathtaking
Doug


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 11, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!!!
 
I want one just like that!!!
Truly a stunning pen!

Andrew


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 11, 2010)

What i want to know is how you are mating the stainless to the demascus?Surely they are not epoxied together.Also,are you using tubes and just press fitting the parts together,with such close tolerances that the seams are not visible to the human eye?


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 11, 2010)

I love it!  What a cool pen, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolftat (Nov 11, 2010)

Love damascus steel, always been a favorite of mine. The pen looks great. I really like the lines.


----------



## wizard (Nov 11, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 11, 2010)

Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 11, 2010)

Steven,
Too cool.  I love that Damascus look.  Fantastic.


----------



## el_d (Nov 11, 2010)

Now thats what Im talkin about, Yuzz guys are great inspiration.....

Very, Very nice Skippy, love that. ALOT!!!!

Still want to grow up to be a rat, or a cat, Ill even settle to be a bat.


----------



## MatthewZS (Nov 11, 2010)

In the immortal words of Bill n' Tedd : "We're not worthy!!  We're not worthy!!"

That is the sort of thing I dream of being able to make some day.


----------



## edman2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Stephen,
It is Soooooo nice to have you back. You inspire us all.  Great pen.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Skippy,
Over here the other night we had a program (lengthy) devoted to an incredibly famous Japanese World leading Master Chef who lives in  based in Sydney. As an Australian Citizen he received an AM like a Knighthood for his lifes acheivements so far. I will look carefully into trying to obtain a DVD of this program.

WHY I hear you say well all his knives and cooking utensils and he sells them as well are made with Damascus steel and part of the program covered his visit to the Japanese firm that hand make knives etc the description included how they heat the steel, let it cool slowly and the steel becomes quite soft.

Incredible pics showed cooking pans Damascus, carpet in his resturant recently opened in Singapore made in Damascus Steel patterns. Got carried away did I not. This guy is humble and sharing a decent example of a truly great man.

Now your pen has some of these elements of greatness using simple undulating lines with an immaculate from here finish. I admire your thread cutting also your humility that is personified in your approach to sharing. I will attempt to obtain or request or get in touch with this great guy see if I can clout some of their steel manufacturing steel in Damascus form in the desire to put you two together in an attempt for you to create a masterpiece pen for the guy who has everything Damascus that I have seen.

IMHO you deserve an oportunity for greatness over and beyond. This guy owns resturants over the world one of his mates is in England owns a resturant called The Fat Duck has judged and worked out here ie Sydney etc in a totally popular program called Master Chef.

Alright he too is world famous maybe I can put you in touch with him over your way initially.
My mate you deserve a place in the hall of FAME in Pen Making. Now as Rome was not built in a day this will take me time but heck at 76 yrs Lord willing I will do my best.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2010)

.... I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said. That is a truly amazing pen. It's a real inspiration to try and better ones technique and skills. Nicely Done..


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2010)

Ligget said:


> ...... Get a clip on it though, saves it rolling off the desk! :biggrin:


 
Ok Mark :wink:

Here it is with a Baron Clip. Looks ok but I'm gonna see if I can recess it so you don't see the join line. If I wreck it, I know where you live!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 11, 2010)

Steve, this is gorgeous. Love to see real Damascus and a fantastic design.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've nothing to add but my own "Wow"...

  -Barry


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 11, 2010)

Humbling and inspirational at the same time. Your work is truly masterful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## btboone (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicely done.  I agree with Bruce, the stuff usually kills my tools too!  Especially drills.  I like the flared shape.  Very classy.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Skip:
It may be like painting a mustache on the Mona Lisa.....But I really do like it with the clip. But then again, I'm just on ole redneck.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 11, 2010)

SWEET, Super nice pen!!! Mama Cat says its fabulous too. She wants to know why I don't make "normal people pens"  Looks like I'm gonna have to find a piece of Damascus somewhere and make her a "normal one"   Great pen Skippy :cat:


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 11, 2010)

Skip,

First off, it's really great to see you post another one of your beautiful and inspirational pens.  You are a true artist.

You did an amazing job on that pen!  Thank you for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## TurnaPen (Nov 11, 2010)

Steven, absolutely stunning, a beauty to behold, Amos


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful craftsman ship Steve!  That's one stunning pen with beautiful lines and flow to it.  I hope you realize when I say "teach the rat to make a pen"..I might have been talking about Mickey Mouse.:wink:


----------



## penfancy (Nov 11, 2010)

That's one Hot pen,Skip!


----------



## David Keller (Nov 11, 2010)

That's a fantastic looking pen...  Thanks for making pens and taking the time to post them here.  It's just awesome.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2010)

Fantastic work Stev!:highfive::biggrin:


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Nov 11, 2010)

That pen is fantastic, Steven, Front page worthy for sure. Maybe we'll see it there.

I have connections with one of the top damascus makers in the world (I see him at a lot of the knife shows we do.... we often trade stabilized wood for his steel), I may have to ask him about making some pen blank material for me. Maybe someday I'll have a metal lathe.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm just amazed by the pens you make Steven. This one especially. Nice job.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 11, 2010)

That is one of the nicest pens I have seen! Simply awesome!


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow! I really love the elegant and refined shape with the Damascus steel. Stunning. Really an inspiration.


----------



## corian king (Nov 11, 2010)

Very very nice!! Beautiful Pen.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 11, 2010)

In the ways of the Japanese master, I bow before your pen making ship!

Inspired design and execution!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 11, 2010)

Truely a masterpiece!


----------



## azimmer1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful pen.
If you want more contrast in your Damascus, dip it in in Ferric Chloride.  Besides making pens, I make Damascus Chef's Knives and that is what I use.  You can buy it at radio shack.
It is called etchant solution.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Nov 11, 2010)

When I started reading this post there were 3 pages of responses.  Now there are 7!  I don't read slow...  The pen is amazing.  I love your work.


----------



## tim self (Nov 12, 2010)

Like it?  NOPE, LOVE it.  Awesome pen Skippy, simply awesome.  You are one very talented man.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 12, 2010)

Many thanks for all the kind words. They are very much appreciated:redface:
(I tried to put the newer pics ( with clip ) in the first post but they can't be edited)


----------



## Tanner (Nov 12, 2010)

That's beautiful!  That's all I can say.  I'm speechless.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Nov 12, 2010)

Great pen and workmanship!


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 12, 2010)

Outstanding Steven!!


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic work, Steve! Man, your pens NEVER fail to impress... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I love the fact that you're always raising the bar, but I keep cracking my head on it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Paladin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Mmmmm*



MatthewZS said:


> In the immortal words of Bill n' Tedd : "We're not worthy!! We're not worthy!!"


 
Not to be a know-it-all, but I think it was Wayne and Garth, not Bill n' Tedd, although they did have an excellent adventure.


----------



## philb (Nov 12, 2010)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 12, 2010)

I have looked at this post 3 times. I finally figured out it is a true piece of ART!  Thanks for posting, the bar is set really high now.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 12, 2010)

Skip,
    A handsome pen, one of my all time favorites!!! Great job.


----------



## MatthewZS (Nov 12, 2010)

Paladin said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > In the immortal words of Bill n' Tedd : "We're not worthy!! We're not worthy!!"
> ...



GAH!!  Your right.  Man, what kinda crummy geek am I?


----------



## Rfturner (Nov 12, 2010)

another awesome pen, your pens are always stunning and I wish I had friends that just happened to have some real damacas steel even if I had to trade for it


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great. that is a really nice form you have in the shape.
And damascus sure can be a pain to finish, you are spot on there!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 12, 2010)

Now do you understand why you are so revered on this site, sure the M3 Damascus is kind of cool, BUT the real steel is freaking awesome, Great pen Mr. Rat.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 12, 2010)

Wowie, wow WOW!!!


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow! Both of those are spectacular! The Damascus is my personal favorite. Wonderful job Skip!


----------



## Maximil (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful 

What type of thread is it ?
What about risk of rust on damas with transpiration ?


----------

